

Lessons learned from the death of a startup - wgx
http://marksteadman.com/2012/05/29/lessons-learned-from-the-death-of-a-digital-startup/

======
marksteadman
Wow, thanks for the submission @wgx. I'm too slow even to promote myself! ;)

~~~
wgx
Np! Was a good read, important to dissect failures too.

